# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Marko Savolainen

## rruhl

Marko Savolainen

Contest history: 
1992 - Finnish Junior Championships, 2nd place, Middle Weight Class 
1992 - Finnish Nationals, 7th place, Light-Heavy Weight Class 
1993 - Finnish Junior Championships, 1st place, Heavy Weight Class 
1993 - Finnish Nationals, 1st place, Heavy Weight Class + Over All 
1997 - IFBB Finnish Pro Grand Prix, 7th place 
1998 - Night of the Champions, no placing 
1998 - IFBB Finnish Pro Grand Prix, 8th place 
2001 - IFBB Ironman Pro Invitational, 12th place 
2001 - IFBB San Francisco Pro Grand Prix, 8th place

You can read his story here:

http://www.criticalfx.com/markosavol...biography.html

----------


## rruhl

Misc pictures 1

----------


## rruhl

Misc pictures 2

----------


## rruhl

Misc pictures 3

----------


## rruhl

Misc pictures 4

----------


## rruhl

Finnish Pro GP 97

----------


## rruhl

Noc 98

----------


## rruhl

Finnish Pro GP 98

----------


## rruhl

Photoshoot with Ernie Taylor

----------


## rruhl

Preparing for Ironman Pro 2001 and SF Pro 2001

1

----------


## rruhl

Preparing for Ironman Pro 2001 and SF Pro 2001

2

----------


## rruhl

Ironman Pro 2001

----------


## rruhl

SF Pro 2001

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

He looks better in the off season then he does in competition in most pics... But a freak none the less... and i'm thinking about cutting my hair like his :LOL:

----------


## rruhl

Training at Gold's Gym, Venice

----------


## rruhl

Photoshoot at Gold's Gym, Venice

----------


## rruhl

Year 2002

----------


## palme

I like marko, his a true freak!

----------


## DELTA9MDA

was wondering where this guy went. if he can get it just right, he can do some damage.

----------


## hartyman

htjhj

----------


## Apollo X

Does anyone have anymore Pics of Marko Savolainen?
Thanks

----------


## WS6_KID

H.U.G.E in the off season, maybe he should diet down slower to maintian more size when he steps on stage. Still a Mass Monster none the less...

----------


## MMC78

He looks a lot better now that he stopped using so much synthol.

----------


## Apollo X

Does anyone have any more pics of Marko Savolainen?

----------


## Needled 24/7

First of all: Marko never used synthol, that's a fact. 

Secondly Marko is now making hes comback. Hes next competition will be Ironman 2006. Novadays Markos weight is around 120kg and he will be add lot of more mass before the ironman and I promise, he will be in shape in that competition!

But before that, take a look some videos of marko trough the time. Enjoy! http://koti.mbnet.fi/nanonic/patkat/

And last: In this picture Marko is 21 yrs old at Gold's Gym Helsinki in 1994 and hes weight is around 115kg.

----------


## alphaman

Straight up freak. Rat tail is gay though. I love the sport but some of the styles pros sport are whack as hellll! Whats up w/ that ?

----------


## scriptfactory

> Straight up freak. Rat tail is gay though. I love the sport but some of the styles pros sport are whack as hellll! Whats up w/ that ?


Like Lee Priest's mullet...  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

that pic at 21 is surreal...

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> that pic at 21 is surreal...


u could tell hes on some high doses look at how much water hes holding in his face

----------


## alphaman

> u could tell hes on some high doses look at how much water hes holding in his face


That's exactly what I was thinking. Even his eyes are real puffy!

----------


## Needled 24/7

> That's exactly what I was thinking. Even his eyes are real puffy!


Of course he used high doses test, anadrol and other stuff what hold lot of water + anabols, gh, slin...just like the other really huge guys around the world. what a hell you was thinking there?

If you want to be BIG, then you have to use all drugs what you can get. Simply.

No one of this board and i think no one of this world never be or never been that huge as marko was in 1994 in THAT age (21). 115kg (253lbs) of muscle is something unbelievable at 21.

Btw, Markos bi's were in 1997 finnish GP 60cm (25") and hes only 174cm tall.

----------


## scriptfactory

> No one of this board and i think no one of this world never be or never been that huge as marko was in 1994 in THAT age (21). 115kg (253lbs) of muscle is something unbelievable at 21.


There are more people than you think that are 21yo, 115kg+ @ 10-15% BF. They are all just taller than Marko.  :Smilie: 



> Btw, Markos bi's were in 1997 finnish GP 60cm (25") and hes only 174cm tall.


Err... I though 60cm was around 23.5".

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> Of course he used high doses test, anadrol and other stuff what hold lot of water + anabols, gh, slin...just like the other really huge guys around the world. what a hell you was thinking there?



gee, thanks for clearing that up buddy..i really had no idea pros used drugs  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## betatest

> But before that, take a look some videos of marko trough the time. Enjoy! http://koti.mbnet.fi/nanonic/patkat/


Did he make any training films/dvds? Just curious where the lifting footage originated from.

----------


## alphaman

> gee, thanks for clearing that up buddy..i really had no idea pros used drugs


I know, right?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I was just commenting that I noticed he was particularly bloated. What a dumbazz.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> I know, right?  I was just commenting that I noticed he was particularly bloated. What a dumbazz.


those dang newbies r something else  :LOL:

----------


## Needled 24/7

I dont know what 60cm are in inches, sorry.

scriptfactory: Show me some pictures of those guys..? 

betatest: Yes, short training-clips (ill post links..) , not DVD or VHS..yet.

Alphaman & jollygreenGIANT: Nevermind...

----------


## Needled 24/7

Here is couple of links to markos training clips (there are more but i dont find them yet..)

http://www.bk-sportsmag.fi/videot/MakeS_db_presses.avi

http://www.bk-sportsmag.fi/videot/Marko_hauis_at_GG.avi

http://www.bk-sportsmag.fi/videot/Marko_S_Video_5.avi

http://www.bk-sportsmag.fi/videot/Ma...taja_at_GG.avi

BTW, check this out.. finnish amateur Jari Mentula training triceps in 2001. He had also 60cm bi's. http://www.bk-sportsmag.fi/videot/Bull_2001.avi


and last some fun: http://www.bk-sportsmag.fi/videot/Training_maniac.avi

----------


## Needled 24/7

Here's couple of pictures of Marko in 1993 Finnish Junior Championships where he got 1st place in Heavy Weight Class. 

edit: All this guys was in this pictures under 23yrs old. Marko was 20yrs.

----------


## ReX357

Wow he has a huge GH jaw!

----------


## davelifter

Hey Needled, do you have any updated information on Marko?

----------


## Needled 24/7

> Hey Needled, do you have any updated information on Marko?


Not yet.  :Sulk:

----------


## gustav

He's a bodybuilder like a powerlifter. Anyhow, he's been changed a lot since 2001.

----------


## P.R.I.E.S.T

you can buy markos new DVD from pakkotoisto.com its real hardcore DVD!!!
trailer: http://koti.mbnet.fi/mtmm/3mb.wmv

----------


## Mtmm

New pics.

----------

